

Ask HN: How to distribute wildcard subdomains to different servers - NameNickHN

I have a list of subdomains pointing to one server (1.2.3.4) right now.<p>1001.example.com
1002.example.com
1003.example.com
1004.example.com
1005.example.com
1006.example.com<p>I want to run the next set of subdomains on a different server (9.8.7.6):<p>2001.example.com
2002.example.com
2003.example.com
2004.example.com
2005.example.com
2006.example.com<p>I don&#x27;t want configure each individual subdomain. I&#x27;d rather do configuration for a range, like:<p>[1000-1999].example.com =&gt; 1.2.3.4
[2000-2999].example.com =&gt; 9.8.7.6
[3000-3999].example.com =&gt; 2.4.6.8<p>I tried to search for answers to this problem but I&#x27;m not even sure for what to search. Has anyone done this kind of thing?
======
nedrocks
I don't believe DNS supports regex and in fact a comment thread from 2010 on
OpenDNS specifically states they do not support it [1]. A very simple solution
for this is a load balancer. Nginx [2] works quite well and routing is a
breeze. The downside is maintaining the instance on which all of your traffic
flows. You'll likely need a hotswappable fail over hosted in a different data
center to be safe.

[1] -
[https://forums.opendns.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=8440](https://forums.opendns.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=8440)
[2] - [http://wiki.nginx.org/Main](http://wiki.nginx.org/Main)

~~~
NameNickHN
Thanks.

